# Printing SLIM DVD cases in Photoshop



## HugeCock (Sep 28, 2006)

How do I do it? I have a high res image I made....when I go to print it says cropping may occur.....actually then I accidently made a smaller one and its too small. Can anyone help?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2006)

Are you using legal size paper or 8.5x11? The latter is just a wee bit too small, for my printer's boundries anyway.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Split the image so it's the front and the side as one image, and the back as a second image. Print both by themselves then cut them out and either A) insert both so they appear to be one, or B) tape them on the back and insert as one.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow not as many replies as I'd hope to wake up to. I am using normal photopaper. It actually prints in Photoshop and fills the height but not the width, In Windows it does the opposite so there has to be a secret I am missing. 

@Jumpnman I need to print about 1000 so cutting and splicing .....lol would take a long time


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 28, 2006)

There is no way to print a full sized cover on an 8.5 x 11 piece of paper. You'd have to use 8.5 x 14 (legal) paper.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 28, 2006)

That's what I needed to know, Thanks Jump


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2006)

You're welco... oh wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let me know if you need a template or anything. I use the slim cases for all my reunion/wedding stuff now.
Also, you can get by with a lesser quality paper and save a little money (and print time), the plastic on the case gives a bit of a gloss on it's own. Just make sure it's coated & heavy enough that the saturated areas don't wrinkle up.


----------



## feriol (Sep 28, 2006)

Uh, wait... One -thousand- covers? What the hell do you need that many for?
Anyways, if they're all identical, maybe you'd be better off doing a professional small series print run. Most printing companies probably would also cut them down to size for you, I think.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(feriol @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> Uh, wait... One -thousand- covers? What the hell do you need that many for?
> Anyways, if they're all identical, maybe you'd be better off doing a professional small series print run. Most printing companies probably would also cut them down to size for you, I think.


Not a bad idea, it would cost you less in time, that's for sure. Only problem would be copyrighted images (if you have any on the cover) as most of the kinkos type places balk at that. If that's the case, bring an extra 20 bucks for the starving college student manning the print area.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 28, 2006)

Prices for Staples:

6 cents per b/w copy (or 7 cents if you have us do it for you)

39 cents per color copy (not sure what the price for us to do it is)

2 dollars a cut (can cut about 200 sheets of paper at a time) so 2 times 4 = 8 dollars for 200 cutouts x 5 = 40 dollars for all 1000 covers to be cut out.

A) This is US price, not sure what it would be in Canada
B) We won't do copyrighted materials, you'd have to do them yourself on our self serve machines.
C) I don't work in the copy center so there may be some other fees, I'm not sure


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 28, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Sep 28 2006 said:


> There is no way to print a full sized cover on an 8.5 x 11 piece of paper. You'd have to use 8.5 x 14 (legal) paper.
> objection!
> actually, I do this all of the time with regular dvd case artwork and here's how.
> 
> ...



- ok, in photoshop, open the "print with preview..." window from the file menu and untick the "center image" checkbox.
- set the value in the [position] section for the "top" entry field to something like 0.15 inches  (this will give you just a bit to have to cut off).
- click the "page setup..." button and change the paper size from "letter" to "legal" and close that dialog.

feed the taped together sheets of paper so that the photopaper's "good" side is correctly orientated (face down) with the regular paper sheet hanging off of the bottom end.

since you've set the paper size to legal, your printer shouldn't issue you with a warning dialog that [your image is too large and some cropping may occur] and you'll print everything on the photopaper portion. once it comes off your printer, carefully remove regular paper sheet and you're ready to cut away the excess.


----------

